# Jerry Reed Died!



## soundhound6 (Jun 30, 2008)

I just got back from the TDPRI site...where I read that Jerry died at home with his family late saturday night/early sunday morning,aug. 30th/31st!

Wow...RIP Jerry....:frown: ( Man...I suddenly feel a little older...)

Jan


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Jerry and Chet: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ni8KBhnebwE


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

East bound and down............ RIP snowman.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

RIP for sure.

He was great on the gut string.

His version of the Claw is killer, as are his duets with Chet.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Jerry and Chet: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ni8KBhnebwE



Thanks for the link...wow.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

he was in the smokey and the bandit movies, right?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

Adios Amigo.


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

another legend passes away.

RIP.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

darreneedens said:


> another legend passes away.
> 
> RIP.


My thoughts exactly...RIP, Jerry!
-Mikey


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> he was in the smokey and the bandit movies, right?


Yes he was, and sadly that's probably what most people will remember him for.

He was a great guitar player 1st and foremost.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

man..that's sad. that dude was funny as hell with Burt..BUT..he could do some SERIOUS finguer picking stuff


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

RIP-JERRY-you can now play with the angels.
jimmy


----------

